# Baby Bunnies



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok so my husband was mowing the lawn and came across a small area of grass that just didn't look right. Well on closer inspection it is 3 small baby bunnies in a tight little hole. The hole is no more than 2 or 3 inches deep. The hole has always been there because I remember stepping into it many times..lol. Well the three of them are stuck in there breathing pretty hard. They are in direct sunlight and it is already in the 80's here. We did move the grass around them and my hubby touched eachone (kind of a tiny poke) to make sure they were all still alive. And they were...

We took our dog house apart and put it over them to block the sun and still make sure the mom can still get back in. Is there anything else we can do? 

We used a water spritzer to get a tiny bit of water on and around them to cool them down.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

stuck as in they cant get out???...give them sum carrots...lol....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

really Rox the mom will come back and care for them just fine. she isnt going to show herself anywhere around them though. she doesnt want to draw attention to them by preditors. just keep n eye, cats love em.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well we have tons of feral cats that live in the storm drains and we have alot of fox around here too.

No there not stuck. But they are in a very odd and high traffic area for us and our dogs to go to and from the backyard. 


My husband was trying to be funny saying maybe the momma knew you would watch out for them. That's why she left them here...LMAO

I am just so happy she did not get them in the backyard somehow. The dogs would have thought they were toys..


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

how old do you think they are ?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have no idea. They are very small. Their eyes are open.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

well they are deff old enough to survive without the mom. they can easily be fed by bottle with kmr or any supplement. the mom must have moved them there. she ll probably move them again


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok I assume they are cottontails and from finding a website the nest they are in is normal.....

I hope if need be they can make it alone. There was a cat with what looked to be a rabbit or something on our driveway when we came home lastnight at 1am. Thor chased it off when he saw it...lol

How To Care For Orphaned Wild Cottontail Bunnies Orphan Cotton Tail Rabbits


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

They look like the babies in the nest at the top right of the page....Almost exactly ..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww big bad Thor is protecting the yard already 

I hope the little babies make it, and the cat didn't kill the mom, but if their eyes are open, they can probably forage.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Roxy, you're an angel. Look at all the good things you're doing!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> Roxy, you're an angel. Look at all the good things you're doing!


Thanks mygirlmaile but I'm not angel.....LOL

Just an animal nutt!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Their eyes open at 2-3 weeks old but much like a puppy they are not able to care for themselves yet. They will not be able to for a few more weeks. Rabbit milk is very rich and mom only feeds babies 1-2 times a day so it is not likely you will see her. She usually will lay away from the nest in hope of attracting predators to her and not them. I would let them just stay under the dog house and try to keep you animals away from them and scare off cats if you see them near there. Best of luck and I hope they make it! I love baby rabbits  Ok baby everything ;p


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

See Roxy I new Holly would have all of the answers!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

NEELA said:


> See Roxy I new Holly would have all of the answers!


Oh I knew she would too........LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lmao! I missed this thread sorry I am late.  I am not sure about your area but her in CA cotton tails are rapidly becoming fewer and fewer so I strive to protect them lol..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok so someone told me to lay some string on the ground around the nest to see if the mom comes back in the night. Well I looked this morning and nothing came to the nest lastnight. I am worried that maybe mom got eaten by a cat or fox.

The babies look very restless unlike they did yesterday....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmmm I would see if you can contact a wild life rescue about them.


----------

